# Oil in Coolant tank



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is the closest thing I could find. Can you give some more info?

1. Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles on the car!!! 
3. Check engine light, airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars. 
(Stolen from Sciphi)

[h=1]2013 Cruze oil smell from heater[/h]


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

2015 Cruze Diesel 90,000 miles...No CEL lights.... Has been slow to heatup. No power loss,nothing. Noticed small oil leak, so stated checking and noticed coolant tank was full. Not milky just dark strait motor oil


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Texas17 said:


> 2015 Cruze Diesel 90,000 miles...No CEL lights.... Has been slow to heatup. No power loss,nothing. Noticed small oil leak, so stated checking and noticed coolant tank was full. Not milky just dark strait motor oil



Any pictures?


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

No, tried to get one of what i think is cooler exchanger. Oil was black and clean not milky at all. Cant find any info on Diesel, just gas stuff.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, I was hoping to help from the outside of the engine as I am not a diesel owner, but sometime tomorrow I am sure many more will try and answer. Some pictures will help though.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

There is an engine oil cooler that flows coolant through it. 
Are you loosing motor oil? Are you sure it is motor oil and not transmission fluid? 
Motor oil could have leaked in from the oil cooler, or from a bad head gasket.
In the radiator there is also a transmission fluid cooler.


----------



## Texas17 (May 25, 2017)

TDcruze, yes defiantly motor oil. I'm pretty sure its from oil cooler by amount and no signs from engine. Failed thermostat is what started whole mess.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Likely the oil cooler failed and the oil somehow damaged the thermostat. It will be a bit of a mess to clean up. You will have make the repairs and get that cooling system cleaned out real well. The cooling hoses may also all need to be replaced.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I would check the transmission, if you haven't changed the fluid then is most likely the same color as the oil.


----------

